# pasta al sugo



## sdon

Hallo,  is it correct to translate "pasta al sugo" as "pasta with tomato juice"?

Thanks


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se il sugo è al pesto, no 
Forse dipende dal tipo di sugo?


----------



## gmambart

Io direi semplicemente "tomato pasta"... penso si capisca...


----------



## You little ripper!

*Pasta with tomato sauce*


----------



## beccamutt

sdon said:


> Hallo, is it correct to translate "pasta al sugo" as "pasta with tomato juice"?
> 
> Thanks


 
Ciao Sdon! Dovresti sapere che il sugo che si mangia con la pasta si chiama _sauce_. Il sugo succo (di mele/arancia/ecc) che si beve si chiama _juice_. E il sugo che si mette sopra la carne si chiama _gravy_.

pasta al sugo = pasta with sauce
pasta al (sugo di) pomodoro = pasta with tomato sauce.



gmambart said:


> Io direi semplicemente "tomato pasta"... penso si capisca...


 
Gmambart, noi non diremmo "tomato pasta". Questa mi fa pensare che la pasta se stessa e' fatta di pomodoro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Let me make it even clearer: "pasta al sugo" *does not* imply there's tomato in the sauce.


----------



## gmambart

beccamutt said:


> Ciao Sdon! Dovresti sapere che il sugo che si
> 
> Gmambart, noi non diremmo "tomato pasta".  Questa mi fa pensare che la pasta se stessa e' fatta di pomodoro.



Ok.. thanks

But now I have a doubt, because many times I've heard/read senteces like "tomato pasta recipe", "tomato pasta souce" or "sweet tomato souce" or whatever...


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> Let me make it even clearer: "pasta al sugo" *does not* imply there's tomato in the sauce.



Why not?
Without further specifications, "pasta al sugo" obviously means "pasta al sugo di pomodoro".

De Mauro agrees on that one too:
_
sugo
_2b condimento per pasta o riso asciutti, spec. a base di pomodoro, olio o burro, erbe aromatiche, ecc.: _fare_, _preparare il s._, _s. ai funghi_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

federicoft said:


> Why not?
> Without further specifications, "pasta al sugo" obviously means "pasta al sugo di pomodoro".


A sì? E da quando in qua tutti i sughi sono preparati col pomodoro?? 

Sugo ai funghi (niente pomodoro)
Pesto (niente pomodoro)
Aglio olio e peperoncino (niente pomodoro)
Carbonara (niente pomodoro)

e decine di altri..


----------



## beccamutt

gmambart said:


> Ok.. thanks
> 
> But now I have a doubt, because many times I've heard/read senteces like "tomato pasta recipe", "tomato pasta souce" or "sweet tomato souce" or whatever...


 
_tomato pasta recipe_
Again, this sounds like the pasta is made of tomato, and not the sauce (to me).

_tomato pasta sauce_
This is saying that the pasta sauce is made of tomato.

_sweet tomato sauce_
This is saying that the sauce is made of tomato and is sweet.

Poi ricordiamoci che Sdon ha chiesto come si dice_ pasta al sugo_ in inglese.  Si dice _pasta with sauce_ (perche' il tipo di sugo non e' stato specificato, quindi non c'entra il pomodoro neanche).


----------



## Angel.Aura

@Paul
Ma io non ho mai sentito parlare di sugo alla carbonara o di sugo al pesto.
Semmai di pasta alla carbonara/al pesto.
Io credo che tu stia confondendo il termine *sugo* con il termine *salsa* o *ragù*.
Possibile?

E soprattutto: ma che thread è mai questo, che io sto cercando di mangiare di meno???


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> A sì? E da quando in qua tutti i sughi sono preparati col pomodoro??
> 
> Sugo ai funghi (niente pomodoro)
> Pesto (niente pomodoro)
> Aglio olio e peperoncino (niente pomodoro)
> Carbonara (niente pomodoro)
> 
> e decine di altri..



Non tutte le paste sono al sugo [di pomodoro], ma il sugo per antonomasia è quello. Se è un sugo diverso, solitamente si specifica (es. _al sugo di frutti di mare_) o si usa un nome specifico (_alla carbonara_, per l'appunto). 

Ma quando sento semplicemente "pasta al sugo" io penso al sugo di pomodoro. Non credevo ci potessero essere dubbi a proposito.


----------



## beccamutt

gmambart said:


> Sorry.. I wanted to say "sweet tomato pasta"...
> 
> From google
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pasta-and-pizza/sweet-tomato-pasta


 
Very interesting! I stand corrected. However, I still maintain that "tomato pasta" is a misleading choice of words when describing "pasta al (sugo di) pomodoro" despite the many examples found Googling. (I'm sure now several people will disagree with me.) In any case, the correct translation of "pasta al sugo (di pomodoro/ai funghi/ecc)" is "pasta with (tomato/mushroom/etc.) sauce".

I'm going to go eat dinner now.


----------



## brian

beccamutt, I originally agreed with you completely, i.e. that "tomato pasta" sounds like the pasta is made of tomato and that therefore you should say "pasta with tomatoes/tomato sauce." 

BUT then I remember I say things like "tuna pasta" (pasta al tonno), and the pasta is certainly not made of fish. 

And just for comparison, we say things like "pepperoni/cheese pizza" even though the whole pizza is not exactly made of pepperoni/cheese. So I think it's just a matter of naming the dish by its main ingredient.


----------



## beccamutt

Good point, Brian. Maybe it's safe to say that it depends on the context? If we see "Sweet tomato pasta" and it's a recipe for pasta with tomatoes, well, then there you have it. But if we see "whole wheat pasta, semolina pasta, tomato pasta..." then we know we're talking about pasta made from tomato. I still prefer "pasta with tomato sauce" though. 



brian8733 said:


> BUT then I remember I say things like "tuna pasta" (pasta al tonno), and the pasta is certainly not made of fish.


 
Bleck!


----------



## You little ripper!

Angel.Aura said:


> Ma io non ho mai sentito parlare di sugo alla carbonara o di sugo al pesto.
> Semmai di pasta alla carbonara/al pesto.
> Io credo che tu stia confondendo il termine *sugo* con il termine *salsa* o *ragù*.
> Possibile?


That's the way I see it too. In Australia, *pasta with sauce* generally refers to pasta with tomato sauce, otherwise it is specified. 



> E soprattutto: ma che thread è mai questo, che io sto cercando di mangiare di meno???


Ah, the joys of being a Sagittarian!  

Tomato-based pasta sauces is also an expression that is quite common where the main ingredient of the sauce is tomato but can have a whole range of other things in it.


----------



## brian

beccamutt said:
			
		

> I still prefer "pasta with tomato sauce" though.



Yes, so do I, but I reconciled myself a little more to the idea of "tomato pasta" once I thought harder about it.

The real problem comes in when you talk about "spinach pasta"--is the pasta made of spinach (common at thai restaurants, for example) or is there spinach in the dish?? 

I would therefore suggest to non-natives: *pasta a + [bla] = pasta with + [bla]*.


----------



## beccamutt

Charles Costante said:


> That's the way I see it too. In Australia pasta with sauce generally refers to pasta with tomato sauce, otherwise it is specified.
> 
> Ah, the joys of being a Sagittarian!
> 
> Tomato-based pasta sauces is also an expression that is quite common.


 
Interesting! If I heard "pasta with sauce" I would immediately want to know "what kind of sauce?!?"

I'm also a Sagittarian 



brian8733 said:


> I would therefore suggest to non-natives: *pasta a + [bla] = pasta with + [bla]*.


----------



## marsilioficino

Beccamut: il sugo che si beve si chiama SUCCO!

Comunque nessuno usa più dire "pasta al sugo", è una forma caduta in disuso. Si dice pasta al sugo di... qualcosa. Il sugo normalmente può avere una base di cipolla, basilico o alloro o prezzemolo, sedano e/o carota, salsa di pomodoro o conserva o pomodoro fresco. Se a questo si aggiunge la carne di manzo macinata allora si chiama pasta al ragù (pasta al sugo di carne), se si aggiunge del pesce si chiama pasta al sugo di pesce, ecc. ecc. Ma la carbonara o il pesto non sono condimenti che rientrano nei sughi ;-)


----------



## AlabamaBoy

beccamutt said:


> E il sugo che si mette sopra la carne si chiama _gravy_.



È possibile che quest'uso di "gravy" sia unico à New Jersey (e New York e Philadelphia)? L'ho sentito in "The Sopranos" ma non ho sentito in Alabama o California.


----------



## brian

Are you saying you're not going to be having "gravy" on your turkey for Thanksgiving?!?!


----------



## MünchnerFax

marsilioficino said:


> Comunque nessuno usa più dire "pasta al sugo", è una forma caduta in disuso.


Mah, mi permetto di dissentire. L'ultima volta che l'ho detto è stato proprio ieri sera. Quando dopo un momento di riflessione mi sono deciso per l'aglio e olio.


----------



## Einstein

What I'm used to hearing is "pasta al pomodoro", but it's also normal to say things like "Dài, facciamo un sugo veloce, che ho fame!" and this is understood to mean the simplest "sugo", i.e. made from tomatoes.
How to translate it? I have some difficulty about "tomato sauce" because, at least in GB, this can also mean ketchup!


----------



## You little ripper!

There are many Google listings for pasta al sugo but the majority have something after it like *di mare/di fegatini/di verdure/di piselli* etc.. There were a couple however that didn't. Wouldn't *pasta al sugo* by itself not mean pasta with _just_ tomato sauce?



Einstein said:


> What I'm used to hearing is "pasta al pomodoro", but it's also normal to say things like "Dài, facciamo un sugo veloce, che ho fame!" and this is understood to mean the simplest "sugo", i.e. made from tomatoes.
> How to translate it? I have some difficulty about "tomato sauce" because, at least in GB, this can also mean ketchup!


The majority of people here would know that the tomato sauce in pasta with tomato sauce is not ketchup. Italians or those in the food industry call it *pasta napoletana/pasta with napoletana sauce.*


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> The majority of people here call it pasta with tomato sauce. Italians or those in the food industry call it *pasta napoletana.*


Good to know! My problem is that I've been living in Italy for over 30 years and when I left GB the only pasta people knew was an invention called "spaghetti bolognaise"!


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Good to know! My problem is that I've been living in Italy for over 30 years and when I left GB the only pasta people knew was an invention called "spaghetti bolognaise"!


"Spaghetti bolognaise" was all they knew here back then as well, but things have changed. I'm sure they have in the U.K..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> There are many Google listings for pasta al sugo but the majority have something after it like *di mare/di fegatini/di verdure/di piselli* etc..



Exactly 
Sugo does not imply pomodoro.


----------



## rubuk

MünchnerFax said:


> Mah, mi permetto di dissentire. L'ultima volta che l'ho detto è stato proprio ieri sera. Quando dopo un momento di riflessione mi sono deciso per l'aglio e olio.



Concordo, io l'ho detto 4 giorni fa per il sugo di pomodoro, se è un sugo di carne e soffritto con pomodoro e altri ingredienti dico pasta al ragù, per pasta al pomodoro intendo condimento di pomodoro fresco, e una settimana fa ho fatto il pesto ed abbiamo mangiato la "pasta al pesto" (intendendo il nostro pesto alla genovese).

@ Angel.Aura
Dialettoromanesco on /Me devi da' scusà, ma m'hanno provocato e allora dovevo reaggì, iepossino. /Dialettoromanesco off.

Comunque consolati, io sono a dieta da vent'anni... 
Ciao.
St.


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Exactly
> Sugo does not imply pomodoro.


Thanks Paul but I also added



> There were a couple however that didn't. Wouldn't *pasta al sugo* by itself not mean pasta with _just_ tomato sauce?


Does this just mean that it's not "pasta al brodo"?


----------



## Zenof

Charles Costante said:


> The majority of people here would know that the tomato sauce in pasta with tomato sauce is not ketchup. Italians or those in the food industry call it *pasta napoletana/pasta with napoletana sauce.*


 
I've never heard _pasta napoletana/pasta with napoletana sauce_.

I know _pastiera napoletana_ but it's a cake...


----------



## You little ripper!

Zenof said:


> I've never heard _pasta napoletana/pasta with napoletana sauce_.
> 
> I know _pastiera napoletana_ but it's a cake...


Zenof, it's probably an Australian invention. There are a few variations of it, but is basically tomato, garlic and and a few herbs. 

pasta napoletana

P.S. I've just remembered that Barilla make a pasta sauce called Napoletana. It contains tomato, garlic and herbs as I recall. Don't they have that in Italy? Maybe it's made just for the Australian market.  Here's a picture of it.


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> I've just remembered that Barilla make a pasta sauce called Napoletana. It contains tomato, garlic and herbs as I recall. Don't they have that in Italy? Maybe it's made just for the Australian market. Here's a picture of it.


Yes, you can find it in Italy too (I'm not sure if they use the same name). But most Italians still know that the time taken for the water to boil and the pasta to cook is enough to make a sauce of your own, which is better!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> Thanks Paul but I also added
> 
> Does this just mean that it's not "pasta al brodo"?


To me "pasta al sugo" means everything and nothing: pasta with one indefinite sauce with or without tomato.
Pasta *in* brodo means a specific kind of pasta (not spaghetti or tagliatelle, but what we call "pasta corta") served with broth.


----------



## Zenof

Charles Costante said:


> Zenof, it's probably an Australian invention. There are a few variations of it, but is basically tomato, garlic and and a few herbs.
> 
> pasta napoletana
> 
> P.S. I've just remembered that Barilla make a pasta sauce called Napoletana. It contains tomato, garlic and herbs as I recall. Don't they have that in Italy? Maybe it's made just for the Australian market. Here's a picture of it.


 
Yes, it's true about Barilla, but often advertisers give names to things that have nothing to do with, or just invent a new "fashionable" name for a product. 
And in my opinion this is the case.


----------



## raffica

Zenof said:


> Yes, it's true about Barilla, but often advertisers give names to things that have nothing to do with, or just invent a new "fashionable" name for a product.
> And in my opinion this is the case.


Infatti è + una pasta all'arrabbiata.
La parola sugo non c'è ma si fa con:
- olio, aglio e peperoncino (soffriggere)
- salsa di pomodoro (aggiungere)
- prezzemolo e una macinata di peperoncino fresco a piacere (alla fine).
La pasta ideale sono le mezze penne. Slurp
Buon appetito!
r


----------



## You little ripper!

raffica said:


> Infatti è + una pasta all'arrabbiata.
> La parola sugo non c'è ma si fa con:
> - olio, aglio e peperoncino (soffriggere)
> - salsa di pomodoro (aggiungere)
> - prezzemolo e una macinata di peperoncino fresco a piacere (alla fine).
> La pasta ideale sono le mezze penne. Slurp
> Buon appetito!
> r


Raffica, Barilla have another one called Arrabbiata here in Australia. It's similar to the Napoletana but the Napoletana doesn't have chilly in it like the Arrabbiata. Maybe they label them differently in Italy.


----------



## raffica

Charles Costante said:


> Raffica, Barilla have another one called Arrabbiata here in Australia. It's similar to the Napoletana but the Napoletana doesn't have chilly in it like the Arrab*b*iata. Maybe they label them differently in Italy.


Charles, io non uso i sughi barilla (per mia fortuna!) e quindi non so, ma ti assicuro che in Italia se chiedi una pasta alla napoletana non capiscono cosa vuoi. Esiste invece la pizza alla napoletana (con acciughe).
Ciao,


----------



## furs

Interesting thread. E' proprio vero che tutto e' relativo. Per me 'pasta al sugo' (senza specificare) mi fa pensare invece per default al sugo di carne...
But going back to the original subject, if I know the English (and Americans), I doubt that you can translate 'sugo' in a menu without adding what kind of sauce that is.


----------



## Einstein

furs said:


> But going back to the original subject, if I know the English (and Americans), I doubt that you can translate 'sugo' in a menu without adding what kind of sauce that is.


Absolutely right!


----------



## federicoft

marsilioficino said:


> Comunque nessuno usa più dire "pasta al sugo", è una forma caduta in disuso.



Direi proprio di no (e a quanto pare non sono l'unico), è un'espressione *comunissima* e di largo uso.

Piano a far passare opinioni personali per verità categoriche.


----------



## Hermocrates

federicoft said:


> Direi proprio di no (e a quanto pare non sono l'unico), è un'espressione *comunissima* e di largo uso.
> 
> Piano a far passare opinioni personali per verità categoriche.



Contributo puramente aneddotico ma anche mia suocera (italianissima) la chiama "pasta al sugo" e intende proprio "sugo semplice di pomodoro". Quando ci sono altri ingredienti (come carne o pancetta) specifica in altro modo. 

Non ho mai sentito l'espressione "sugo di pesto", ma solo "pesto". Idem per la carbonara. 

Rye


----------



## Angel.Aura

Pertinente:


rubuk said:


> Concordo, io l'ho detto 4 giorni fa per il sugo di pomodoro, se è un sugo di carne e soffritto con pomodoro e altri ingredienti dico pasta al ragù, per pasta al pomodoro intendo condimento di pomodoro fresco, e una settimana fa ho fatto il pesto ed abbiamo mangiato la "pasta al pesto" (intendendo il nostro pesto alla genovese).





ryenart said:


> Contributo puramente aneddotico ma anche mia suocera (italianissima) la chiama "pasta al sugo" e intende proprio "sugo semplice di pomodoro". Quando ci sono altri ingredienti (come carne o pancetta) specifica in altro modo.
> 
> Non ho mai sentito l'espressione "sugo di pesto", ma solo "pesto". Idem per la carbonara.


E' precisamente ciò che penso anch'io.



Non pertinente:


Charles Costante said:


> Ah, the joys of being a Sagittarian!





beccamutt said:


> I'm also a Sagittarian


Allora prepariamoci per i nostri compleanni! Questo mi pare il thread giusto.


rubuk said:


> @ Angel.Aura
> Dialettoromanesco on /Me devi da' scusà, ma m'hanno provocato e allora dovevo reaggì, iepossino. /Dialettoromanesco off.
> 
> Comunque consolati, io sono a dieta da vent'anni...


Detto questo, ti nomino Sagittario onorario. 
 


raffica said:


> Infatti è + una pasta all'arrabbiata.
> La parola sugo non c'è ma si fa con:
> - olio, aglio e peperoncino (soffriggere)
> - salsa di pomodoro (aggiungere)
> - prezzemolo e una macinata di peperoncino fresco a piacere (alla fine).
> La pasta ideale sono le mezze penne. Slurp
> Buon appetito!
> r


Raffaella... sei veramente crudele! Sigh... sob... snif...    

Laura


----------



## beccamutt

marsilioficino said:


> Beccamut: il sugo che si beve si chiama SUCCO!


!!!Che vergogna!   Mi sono confusa per un momento perche' il tentativo originale di Sdon aveva la parola "juice" invece di "sauce".  Che idiota, io.  Thanks for catching that!


...Siamo tutti dibattendo se "pasta al sugo" volesse dire pasta al sugo di _pomodoro_ o no.  Ma abbiamo sentito di nuovo da Sdon?  Cosa voleva dire Sdon?  Pomodoro o no?


----------



## furs

Eh si, come succede spesso nei forum arriva uno, scatena una discussione allucinante e se ne va... comunque io rimango della mia idea: per me pasta al sugo = sugo di carne! Mentre invece pasta con la salsa = pasta al pomodoro. Chissa', penso che sia uno dei tanti usi regionali (io sono del Nordest in origine).


----------



## marsilioficino

MünchnerFax said:


> Mah, mi permetto di dissentire. L'ultima volta che l'ho detto è stato proprio ieri sera. Quando dopo un momento di riflessione mi sono deciso per l'aglio e olio.



Probabilmente perché vivi in Baviera...
Gli italo-stranieri hanno una cultura italiana statica e legata alla tradizione, invece in Italia le cose cambiano rapidamente e con esse la lingua. Tant'è che sempre meno sono le persone che mangiano la pasta tutti i giorni, e meno anche quelli che usano il pomodoro per condirla.
Quando vado dai parenti in Francia, Venezuela o Stati Uniti, mi guardano con aria sorpresa se faccio una pasta ai funghi o ai frutti di mare senza pomodoro.
Wie geht's in München? Mi manca la Augustiner Edelstoff ;-)


----------



## MünchnerFax

No guarda, ti sbagli.
Ho documenti e cittadinanza italiani, sono a Cruccolandia per un caso della vita e con gli immigrati nostalgici, o figli di essi, stereotipati suonatori di mandolino e affamati di pizza non c'entro per nulla. 
E per rimanere in tema, ho contatti quotidiani con italiani _in loco_ nonché mi trovo abbastanza di frequente da quella parte delle Alpi per confermare quanto ho detto sulla _pasta al sugo_.


----------



## TrentinaNE

beccamutt said:


> Very interesting! I stand corrected. However, I still maintain that "tomato pasta" is a misleading choice of words when describing "pasta al (sugo di) pomodoro" despite the many examples found Googling.


No need to apologize, becca. Jamie Oliver is the one bastardizing the language.   

I agree with your last sentence above.

Pasta al sugo is _pasta with sauce._ If sugo (without further explanation) is always understood to be tomato sauce, then it's _pasta with tomato sauce._

End of story. __

Elisabetta

P.S. My Thanksgiving menu involves no pasta.


----------



## pask46

Beh, visto che trionfano i regionalismi e il lessico personale...
Per me (Piemonte):

Pasta al sugo= sempre e comunque col pomodoro

Pasta al ragù= sugo (quindi di pomodoro) con carne

Pesto, Carbonara, Amatriciana, Aglio e olio, Arrabbiata, Puttanesca... non necessitano della parola sugo.

Salsa= in generale quella fatta in casa, rigorosamente di pomodori San Marzano, con una foglia di basilico... detta anche "conserva". Per i piemontesi (e anche per tutti i meridionali che vivono qui) ad agosto è di rigore dedicare un paio di giorni a "fare la salsa" o "fare la conserva". Che verrà poi usata tutto l'anno.

Pasta al pomodoro= pasta con condimento di pomodoro fresco (estiva, prevalentemente)


ma è solo (più o meno) quello che si usa dalle mie parti!


----------



## federicoft

Pask, vivo a 600 km da dove vivi tu ma la interpreto esattamente allo stesso modo... con buona pace di chi ritiene esserle espressioni "regionali" o "in disuso".


----------



## marsilioficino

federicoft said:


> Pask, vivo a 600 km da dove vivi tu ma la interpreto esattamente allo stesso modo... con buona pace di chi ritiene esserle espressioni "regionali" o "in disuso".



Federicoft, sono d'accordo con Pask, io intendevo dire che nessuno al ristorante chiede "pasta al sugo" e che su nessun menù lo si trova scritto. In disuso (scritto), ovviamente molti dicono "stasera ci facciamo un bel piatto di pasta al sugo!", anche se io, i miei amici e le persone che conosco no.
"stasera ci facciamo...
...una spaghettata"
...una pasta al pomodoro, al ragù, ai funghi, ai gamberetti... ecc. ecc."
Ma forse io e i miei amici siamo troppo avanti, ah ah ah


----------



## Paperita

I'M Italian, but when I hear somebody saying "pasta al sugo" I always think about pasta with tomato sauce...



You little ripper! said:


> "Spaghetti bolognaise" was all they knew here back then as well, but things have changed. I'm sure they have in the U.K..


I don't agree. It does, unless other ingredients are speciefied!


----------



## You little ripper!

Paperita said:


> I don't agree. It does, unless other ingredients are speciefied!


What don't you agree with paperita?  Did you mean to quote another post?


----------



## egog

Farebbe lo stesso chiamarla "tomato soup pasta" anziche' "pasta with tomato sauce"???


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> What don't you agree with paperita?  Did you mean to quote another post?


Yes, Paperita, what is it don't you agree with?

Oy You!

I confirm that in the UK they now use a lot of Italian names for both kinds of pasta and pasta dishes (but I wish they wouldn't: their pronounciation makes your stomach churn!).


Pask, marsilio, anche noi facciamo le "bottiglie" ad agosto (passato, noto come "sugo", filetti di pomodoro, pelati e pomodorini) e a casa mangiamo la pasta al sugo: al ristorante non ce la vedo proprio la pasta al sugo, a meno che uno non ne chieda un po' per un bambino piccolo.


----------



## Paperita

You little ripper! said:


> What don't you agree with paperita?  Did you mean to quote another post?



Oh. Sorry. I misquoted! I meant I don't agree with Paolo when he says that "pasta al sugo" doesn't necesseraly mean "pasta with tomato sauce".
To  me (I live in Veneto) it means "with tomato sauce" unless other  ingredients are listed. Actually, we say pasta "col sugo" rather than  "al sugo".
And, how about "pasta in bianco"? How would an English speaking person call it?


----------



## london calling

Paperita said:


> And, how about "pasta in bianco"? How would an English speaking person call it?


Good question!

If you mean with nothing on it at all (the sort of thing they make you eat when your digestive system is playing up), _pasta scondita_, then you could say "plain pasta", perhaps.

If you mean _pasta in bianco_ i.e. with no tomato in it (_pasta e vongole in bianco_, for example), we'd either translate it (pasta and cockles/clams without tomato, for example) or leave it in Italian (as often happens these days!.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/*sugo*/
> 
> *b.* L’umore saporito  che si ottiene in vivande, soprattutto di carne, cotte in olio o burro,  con sale e aromi e anche con altri ingredienti: _tirare il s._, portarlo lentamente a giusta cottura; _il s. dello stufato_, _dello stracotto_; _vorrei dello spezzatino_, o _delle seppie in umido_,_ con molto s._; _servire l’arrosto in piatti riscaldati perché il s. non si raggeli_.  *Come preparazione gastronomica, il condimento preparato con diversi  ingredienti, che si presenta come una salsa omogenea, usato per condire  pasta o riso asciutti: s. di carne, sugo di pomodoro; spaghetti al burro e s.; riso, taglierini con sugo di funghi* (in queste accezioni non può alternarsi con _succo_).



In nessun punto della definizione il dizionario indica che SUGO implica "di pomodoro", tanto è vero che poi fa un esempio specifico di "sugo *di pomodoro*", precisazione che non sarebbe necessaria se fosse scontato che i sughi sono tutti di pomodoro.


----------



## Alessandrino

Paulfromitaly said:


> In nessun punto della definizione il dizionario indica che SUGO implica "di pomodoro", tanto è vero che poi fa un esempio specifico di "sugo *di pomodoro*", precisazione che non sarebbe necessaria se fosse scontato che i sughi sono tutti di pomodoro.


A Roma e a Napoli, pasta al sugo _tout court_ significa pasta al pomodoro. Concordo che l'espressione può essere ambigua e, soprattutto, variare a seconda delle regioni, ma di fatto esiste un'Italia che lo usa per riferirsi alla pasta al pomodoro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alessandrino said:


> A Roma e a Napoli, pasta al sugo _tout court_ significa pasta al pomodoro. Concordo che l'espressione può essere ambigua e, soprattutto, variare a seconda delle regioni, ma di fatto esiste un'Italia che lo usa per riferirsi alla pasta al pomodoro.


Non metto in dubbio che nel sud tutti i sughi siano a base di pomodoro, contesto solo l'affermazione che sia implicito nella definizione di "sugo".
Portrei dirti che molti qui al nord intendono per "sugo" il ragù di carne, ma sarebbe anche quella un'affermazione inesatta.


----------



## curiosone

I have read all three pages of this thread, and here are my two cent' worth:  From my "Emilia-Romagna" point of view, I must say that a meat sauce is usually called a "ragu" or "ragu di carne" (there is also "ragu di pesce," ragu alla salsiccia, ragu al prosciutto) containing tomato.   Bolognese DON'T generally serve "spaghetti" with ragu (BLEAGH! BE..ERK! ) but with noodles (tagliatelle).  

I am always looking for pasta recipes WITHOUT tomato, because (1) I don't really like tomato and (2) my doctor told me to avoid acidic foods (especially tomato).  However if I'm making sugo ai funghi, it's understood that I'm adding tomato.  Otherwise I wouldn't call it "sugo" - I'd just call it "pasta ai funghi (porcini!)" without mentioning sauce or salsa or sugo.  

As far as "pasta in brodo" is concerned, unless it's called "pastina" I don't think of small-sized pasta.  I think of tortellini, cappelletti, or at least passatelle!  (slurp).

Thus said, I agree that "sughi di carne" (speaking of roasts) implies "meat juices" (or gravies) and doesn't usually mean there's any tomato anywhere.  But it's used in a different context (not referring to pasta), so (coming from a language with 20 definitions for "get") I have no problem distinguishing between different contexts/meanings!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Going back to the opening question:


> Hallo, is it correct to translate "pasta al sugo" as "pasta with tomato juice"?


The answer is definitively no. As to the appropriate alternative, surely the writer will know whether the _sugo_ s/he has in mind is tomato-based or not. In the U.S., the trend is to be pretty specific in describing dishes on menus, so _pasta with _____ sauce_ would be appropriate.


----------



## Alessandrino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non metto in dubbio che nel sud tutti i sughi siano a base di pomodoro, contesto solo l'affermazione che sia implicito nella definizione di "sugo".
> Portrei dirti che molti qui al nord intendono per "sugo" il ragù di carne, ma sarebbe anche quella un'affermazione inesatta.


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. A Napoli e a Roma, pasta al pomodoro e pasta al sugo sono sinonimi. Se uno dice "Ho mangiato pasta al sugo", chiunque capisce che ha mangiato pasta con il sugo di pomodoro. E a quanto pare anche in Veneto è così, come conferma Paperita. Come dicevo, esiste un'Italia in cui "pasta al sugo", senza specificare come sia fatto il sugo, significa pasta al sugo di pomodoro.

Possiamo dibattere sull'ambiguità di questa forma, ma è un dato di fatto che moltissimi parlanti di qualsivoglia livello di scolarizzazione la usano quotidianamente.


----------



## egog

Forse e' una mia abitudine ma ad esempio quando faccio le vongole in padella dico "le faccio cuocere nel loro sugo"
anche se in realta' non c'e' alcuna salsa dentro alla padella ma solo l'acua che cacciano durnte la cottura,pero' francamente
non so' ne se sbaglio ne' se faccio bene.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alessandrino said:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. A Napoli e a Roma, pasta al pomodoro e pasta al sugo sono sinonimi. .


Hai detto benissimo: a NAPOLI e a ROMA, non in tutta italia.
Se a mia madre, mia zia, mia cugina, alla mia vicina di casa e alla mia commercialista che sono tutte di BRESCIA chiedi un piatto di pasta al sugo, o ti rispondondo "sugo di cosa?" oppure ti servono un piatto di pasta al ragù di carne.
Questo non è quello che dico io, è quello che sostiene il TRECCANI che non è un dizionario di Bresciano, ma di italiano.



> GARZANTI
> 
> *3* condimento per la pasta asciutta a base di *pomodoro o ragù* (che significa NON necessariamente di pomodoro), olio o burro, erbe aromatiche o anche altri ingredienti: _spaghetti al sugo_





> SABATINI COLLETTI
> 
> *3* Salsa,* perlopiù a base di pomodoro* (che siginifca NON solo esclusivamente), per condire le pastasciutte


----------



## Nunou

Io penso che in un ormai lontano passato la cucina regionale fosse più semplice, meno variata di quello che può essere oggi.
Se un tempo bastava dire pasta al sugo, al pesto oppure al ragù per pensare direttamente e "a colpo sicuro" alla pasta  al pomodoro (del sud), a quella ligure col condimento a base pinoli/basilico ecc. e al sugo emiliano (alla bolognese), oggi questo non è più sufficiente. 

Le cose sono molto _cambiate_ e le ricette originarie/originali sono state _adattate ai gusti personali o alle abitudini/ingredienti tipici-di base di altre regioni_, per cui suggerisco di specificare sempre meglio di quale condimento si tratta.
Pasta al sugo di/ al ragù di / alla salsa di / alla crema di...persino il pesto oramai può essere di diversa natura, tipo il pesto di/alla rucola o il pesto alla siciliana...
In nessun ristorante penso si troverebbe "pasta al sugo" scritto sul menù per indicare la pasta al pomodoro, a casa va bene se è consuetudine dire e capire che ci si riferisce proprio a quella. 

Ciao.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nunou said:


> In nessun ristorante penso si troverebbe "pasta al sugo" scritto sul menù per indicare la pasta al pomodoro, a casa va bene se è consuetudine dire e capire che ci si riferisce proprio a quella.



Esattamente e nessuno di coloro che sostengono che Sugo = sugo di pomodoro chiederebbero mai in un ristorante "una pasta al sugo", ma "una pasta al pomodoro".


----------



## binbon

Paulfromitaly said:


> Portrei dirti che molti qui al nord intendono per "sugo" il ragù di carne, ma sarebbe anche quella un'affermazione inesatta.


esatto. Quando uno parla di pasta al sugo io penso subito al ragù .

poi non chiederei mai una pasta al sugo ( per indicare al pomodoro) ma direi "una pasta al pomodoro".


----------



## Alessandrino

binbon said:


> esatto. Quando uno parla di pasta al sugo io penso subito al ragù .
> 
> poi non chiederei mai una pasta al sugo ( per indicare al pomodoro) ma direi "una pasta al pomodoro".


Vedo che continua il fraintendimento. Io e altri non sosteniamo che chiunque debba collegare "pasta al sugo" a "pasta al pomodoro". Solo far presente che per tantissimi parlanti le due espressioni sono di fatto usate come sinonimi. Non succede in tutte le regioni della penisola. Ma in altre succede, eccome. Quindi è scorretto sostenere che _pasta al sugo_, senza aggiungere altronon fa pensare ad altro. A moltissimi parlanti fa pensare proprio alla pasta al pomodoro, perché quella è l'espressione che usano abitualmente. Occorre registrarne l'utilizzo - non stiamo parlando di un gergo familiare - e dare le informazioni correttamente, specificando le differenze tra le varie regioni. Essere categorici non va quasi mai bene quando si tratta di queste questioni...


----------



## binbon

Alessandrino said:


> e dare le informazioni correttamente, specificando le differenze tra le varie regioni. Essere categorici non va quasi mai bene quando si tratta di queste questioni...



infatti ho quotato paulfromitaly che diceva che "*al nord *(e aggiungo anche al centro nord) molti intendono il sugo come ragù di carne, ma *sarebbe anche quella un'affermazione inesatta*"
e poi ho detto che quello che diceva era esatto

Abbiamo specificato le regioni e non siamo stati categorici. 
Forse ti era sfuggito quello che avevo quotato.


----------



## Nunou

Un'ulteriore precisazione soprattutto per gli stranieri. *Per le paste definita "alla" qualcosa/qualcuno* (messa a parte la pasta al pomodoro/pasta al sugo di pomodoro) è decisamente meglio evitare di trasformare il tutto con "pasta al sugo di...".

Ad esempio, vedrei decisamente male un pasta al sugo di Norma (pasta alla Norma) o al sugo di Norcia  (pasta alla norcina).

Inoltre i sughi generalmente si riferiscono a condimenti cotti mentre alcune salse si preparano a crudo. Nei pesti, gli ingredienti si pestano o si frullano. Buon appetito a tutti!!!


----------



## curiosone

binbon said:


> esatto. Quando uno parla di pasta al sugo io penso subito al ragù .
> 
> .



Ok, I can agree that "sugo" is not on restaurant menus (without at least specifying which kind), and that kind of "sauce" should be specified on an English language menu.  However I cannot agree with "sugo" meaning "ragù" [question:  which word came first: "ragù" or "ragout"?].  
Since everyone agrees that "ragù" is of bolognese origin, I give greater credence to the Bolognese than to Florentines or Brescians.  Years ago I learned to make the traditional ragù of my husband's bolognese family (SLOW cooking!), and the consensus is that "sugo" should be specified, but hearing "sugo" they would not think of ragù (which would be specified "pasta al ragù").


----------



## Nunou

Ciao curiosone,
anche per me il ragù è ragù...e intendo quello alla Bolognese, di carne e pomodoro. Altrimenti dico ragù di verdure, di pesce...se al posto della carne macinata uso verdure o pesce tagliuzzati  (più o meno finemente ma mai macinati come invece per la carne)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> .  However I cannot agree with "sugo" meaning "ragù"



No one has said that sugo means ragù.
Some have pointed that claiming that sugo means "sugo al pomodoro" is as wrong/inaccurate as claiming that sugo means ragù.


----------



## binbon

curiosone said:


> Ok, I can agree that "sugo" is not on restaurant menus (without at least specifying which kind), and that kind of "sauce" should be specified on an English language menu.  However I cannot agree with "sugo" meaning "ragù" .


infatti, abbiamo scritto che è in uso nel  centro-nord ma è *inesatto*.Nel menù è indicato come pasta al ragù o pasta al pomodoro. Non ho mai visto un menù che diceva solo pasta al sugo.


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> No one has said that sugo means ragù.
> Some have pointed that claiming that sugo means "sugo al pomodoro" is as wrong/inaccurate as claiming that sugo means ragù.



I was specifically referring to Binbon's postings # 67 and 69 (and indirectly to your posting #59): 

QUOTE
Post # 67:  Quando uno parla di pasta al sugo io penso subito al ragù .
Post # 69: infatti ho quotato paulfromitaly che diceva che "*al nord *(e aggiungo anche al centro nord) molti intendono il sugo come ragù di carne, ma *sarebbe anche quella un'affermazione inesatta*"
e poi ho detto che quello che diceva era esatto
UNQUOTE

Non solo Bologna è indubbiamente al centro nord, ma penso abbia più voce in capitolo.  
Siamo d'accordo che sarebbe un'affermazione inesatta, ma desideravo chiarire che l'affermazione a quanto pare andrà bene per Firenze e Brescia, ma non per tutto il centro nord (e tanto meno nel capitale del ragù).

Scusate la mia pignoleria su questo punto, ma (dal punto di vista bolognese) mi scandalizza già, vedere come si fa il ragù in Romagna (stessa regione, anche con molte differenze culinarie), dove molti insistono che in un'ora si fa tutto.  Se il mio ragù cuoce meno di 4 ore, mio marito lo definisce "crudo!" 
_l'e una gran __sacrilèg'!
_


----------



## london calling

Getting back to the original question. I, as a BE speaker, wouldn't say _pasta with tomato sauce_, I'd say _pasta with *a* tomato sauce_, because _pasta with tomato sauce_ to me means _pasta with ketchup_.


----------



## egog

london calling said:


> Getting back to the original question. I, as a BE speaker, wouldn't say _pasta with tomato sauce_, I'd say _pasta with *a* tomato sauce_, because _pasta with tomato sauce_ to me means _pasta with ketchup_.




Ma se io volessi una pasta con il semplice sugo di pomodoro senza nessun altro ingredienteaggiunto
dovrei chiedere un "pasta with tomato soup" or "a plein tomato pasta dish"?


----------



## london calling

egog said:


> Ma se io volessi una pasta con il semplice sugo di pomodoro senza nessun altro ingredienteaggiunto
> dovrei chiedere un "pasta with tomato soup" or "a plein tomato pasta dish"?


_Tomato soup_ è una zuppa di pomodoro!

Capirebbero  (credo) a "pl*a*in tomato pasta dish", ma non mi piace granché (sorry) oppure "pasta with a plain tomato sauce", se proprio sentissi il bisogno di specificare a chiare lettere che vuoi pasta al pomodoro "semplice".  

Secondo me _pasta with (a )tomato sauce_ indica già un sugo semplice, però.


----------



## egog

london calling said:


> _Tomato soup_ è una zuppa di pomodoro!



Ma allora nelle lattine della Campbell dove c'e scritto "tomato soup" c'e' la zuppa di pomodoro dentro???
Ho sempre creduto che fosse la passata (pure'/purea) di pomodoro


----------



## curiosone

egog said:


> Ma se io volessi una pasta con il semplice sugo di pomodoro senza nessun altro ingredienteaggiunto
> dovrei chiedere un "pasta with tomato soup" or "a plein tomato pasta dish"?



Neither one.  Tomato soup (in English) is a liquid "minestra" eaten with a spoon (like all soups), and if you aren't in Italy I don't advise you to order pasta at all (at a restaurant), as it's usually overcooked and sauces are often overdone (not "plain").  If you're desperate for a "pasta-fix"  I suggest you either borrow someone's kitchen and make it yourself, or ask for pasta without any sauce, and then add plain olive oil (if the restaurant has it!) and maybe parmesan - though it might not be REAL parmesan.  Of course (at least in the States) people usually do okay with baked pasta like lasagne or "macaroni and cheese."


----------



## london calling

egog said:


> Ma allora nelle lattine della Campbell dove c'e scritto "tomato soup" c'e' la zuppa di pomodoro dentro???


Sì, si tratta proprio di una zuppa. Io la faccio a mano: alla fine si frulla il tutto con un minipimer, ma come ha detto Curio, si tratta di una minestra/zuppa piuttosto liquida, non ha la consistenza (fammi dire) di una salsa al pomodoro o di una vellutata.

Anch'io mi sento di consigliarti di non mangiare italiano all'estero: è vero che ci sono degli ottimi ristoranti italiani in giro per il mondo, ma io personalmente evito (anche perché quando sono in un paese straniero cerco di mangiare la cucina locale.

Passata di pomodoro (tomato puree).


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Sì, si tratta proprio di una zuppa. Io la faccio a mano: alla fine si frulla il tutto con un minipimer frullatore ad immersione, ma come ha detto Curio, si tratta di una minestra/zuppa piuttosto liquida, non ha la consistenza (fammi dire) di una salsa al pomodoro o di una vellutata.
> 
> Anch'io mi sento di consigliarti di non mangiare italiano all'estero: è vero che ci sono degli ottimi ristoranti italiani in giro per il mondo, ma io personalmente evito (anche perché quando sono in un paese straniero cerco di mangiare la cucina locale.
> 
> Passata di pomodoro (tomato puree).



Non ho potuto resistere......sorry


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Non ho potuto resistere......sorry


Figurati, hai perfettamente ragione, of course, così si dice in italiano. 

Ma qui lo chiamano veramente _minipimer_ (dal nome del frullatore ad immersione del famosissimo marchio tedesco, ovviamente). E' un po' come "hoover" in inglese (BE perlomeno) : si intende l'aspirapolvere e passare l'aspirapolvere si dice _to hoover_.....

Comunque, l'importante è che abbiamo stabilito che _tomato soup_ non è né la salsa né la passata di pomodoro.


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Ma qui lo chiamano veramente _minipimer_ (dal nome del frullatore ad immersione del famosissimo marchio tedesco, ovviamente). E' un po' come "hoover" in inglese (BE perlomeno) : si intende l'aspirapolvere e passare l'aspirapolvere si dice _to hoover_...........tecnicamente è la volgarizzazione del marchio, come per il famoso VELCROTM.....ho sempre ammirato voi inglese per la piacevole abitudine di non scomporvi e creare parole nuove quando necessario!!!
> 
> Comunque, l'importante è che abbiamo stabilito che _tomato soup_ non è né la salsa né la passata di pomodoro.



Assolutamente sì e condivido il consiglio di evitare i ristoranti italiani all'estero!


----------



## egog

Interessante,in questo sito parlano della pasta al sugo con un altro nome ancora.http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/fresh-ideas/easy-dinner-ideas/quick-tips-for-spaghetti-sauce.htm


----------



## london calling

egog said:


> Interessante,in questo sito parlano della pasta al sugo con un altro nome ancora.http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/fresh-ideas/easy-dinner-ideas/quick-tips-for-spaghetti-sauce.htm


E' la cosiddetta "salsa pronta" , quella robaccia che vendono in barattolini di vetro e che devi solo scaldare che, purtroppo, ha preso piede anche qui in Italia.


----------



## egog

london calling said:


> E' la cosiddetta "salsa pronta" , quella robaccia che vendono in barattolini di vetro e che devi solo scaldare che, purtroppo, ha preso piede anche qui in Italia.



Hmm,pero' e' interessante perche' al di la' del fatto che sia un sugo precotto o no mostra un punto in comune col nostro modo di dire "spaghetti al sugo" che quasi ovunque e' inteso come "sugo semplice 
con un po' di basilico",che e' poi il vero modo di cucinare gli spaghetti alla napoletana --"*anche se mia nonna che era napoletana quando si riferiva a questoi piatto tipico lo chiamava spaghetti ca salsa ".*


----------



## Einstein

From post #71:


curiosone said:


> [question:  which word came first: "ragù" or "ragout"?]


I've always assumed that _ragù _was an italianization of the French _ragoût_, but I may be wrong. What is certain is that the meaning is different: _ragoût _is a meat and vegetable stew, not a sauce..


----------



## Nunou

Einstein said:


> From post #71:
> 
> I've always assumed that _ragù _was an italianization of the French _ragoût_, but I may be wrong. What is certain is that the meaning is different: _ragoût _is a meat and vegetable stew, not a sauce..



Sono perfettamente d'accordo!!!  
Il ragoût (per come lo si intende in francese) generalmente corrisponde allo spezzatino di carne, carne e verdure ma esistono anche quelli vegetariani (legumi e/o verdure stufate).

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragù


----------



## curiosone

Nunou said:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo!!!
> Il ragoût (per come lo si intende in francese) generalmente corrisponde allo spezzatino di carne, carne e verdure ma esistono anche quelli vegetariani (legumi e/o verdure stufate).
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragù



Thanks for the link, Nunou!   Looking closer, I also found THIS http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragù_bolognese  which specifies that "spaghetti bolognese" isn't even an Italian dish , but a North European misinterpretation - even sold in tins .


----------

